# 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"



## Annett (21. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Hobby-Gartenteichler.

Kaum ist der letzte Themenchatabend erfolgreich über die Bühne gegangen, steht auch schon ein Neuer ins Haus. 

Am *4.3.11 ab 20 Uhr* könnt Ihr Euch im Chat unseres Forums untereinander über *Fischkrankheiten, ihre Ursachen/Behandlung/Vermeidung* usw. austauschen.

Neben *Rainer Thanner* (rainthanner) werden *Dodi* und *Uwe* (Koi-Uwe) Euch zusätzlich Rede und Antwort stehen.
Danke schon mal im Voraus, dass Ihr Drei Euch dafür zur Verfügung stellt. 


Alle anderen dürfen sich den Termin ruhig schon mal dick in den Kalender schreiben. 
Also dann bis bald.

Viel Spaß und neues Wissen wünscht Euch,

Euer Hobby-Gartenteich-Team


----------



## cpt.nemo (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

 schon notiert


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Ich kann dieses mal vermutlich leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich just an diesem Tage auf einer Börse bin.
Falls ich Abend rechtzeitig zurück sein sollte werde ich nochmal reinschauen, kann aber nichts versprechen!

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß im Chat!


----------



## robsig12 (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Ich denke das lasse ich mir auch nicht entgehen. Hoffe es kommt nichts dazwischen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Bin schon sehr neugierig....
 So als Idee, .....
vll. ist es ja möglich, daß sich sowohl die Moderatoren als auch die fragenden user Bilder speichern, die man dann in den chat einstellen kann.... oder vorher in einen  "bilderthread chatabend" abspeichern.
Für newcomer wie mich ist es immer hilfreich, Bilder zu Beschreibungen zu sehen.


----------



## Annett (3. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Moin.

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: 

*Morgen Abend ab 20 Uhr im Chat....* man sieht sich. 

Bei mir wirds etwas später, aber ich schaue definitiv mal rein! Eine außerordentliche Vereinssitzung am Abend geht leider vor.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Hallo,
ich werde heute Abend wenn überhaupt so doch mit Sicherheit erst sehr spät erscheinen können.


----------



## Annett (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Guten Morgen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es die zahlreichen Teilnehmer sehen, aber ich würde sagen: 

*Dieser Themenchatabend war ein voller Erfolg! *

Vielen Dank an Rainer Thanner, Dodi und Uwe für Euren Einsatz. 


Inwieweit es Wünsche auf eine zeitnahe Wiederholung (es konnten zeitlich wohl nicht alle Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden) gibt, müßten man klären.
Schreibt mal Euer Fazit des Abends, damit wir wissen, woran wir sind!

Im Laufe der nächsten Tage werden wir für alle die verhindert waren noch eine anonymisierte Frage-Antwort-Zusammenfassung des Abends im Forum einstellen.


----------



## robsig12 (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Na war doch ein toller Abend.
Jörg und Rainer haben sich die Bälle schön zugeschoben, und sorgte weiter für Unterhaltung.

Fachlich dürfte der Rainer ja erste Wahl für so einen Abend sein.

Für mich persönlich ist das Chaten nicht die erste Wahl. Geht alles recht schnell und wenn man mal schnell telefonieren oder raus muss, ist man eigentlich richtig rausgerissen. Auch wenn man erst später einsteigt, weiss man nicht was davor schon geschrieben wurde.

Aber wenn ich nichts vor habe, bin ich nächstes mal gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## guenter (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Auch einen schönen GUTEN MORGEN,

ja der Abend war schon unterhaltsam und es wurden auch viele
Themen angesprochen. Das Interesse der Teichfreunde war ja auch groß.
Bei 18 Teilnehmern am Chatabend kann man es ja sehen.
Wichtig dabei war auch die Sachlichkeit. Danke an die Fachleute.
Fachleute die sich nicht als "*Alleswisser*" aufführten. Euch sei DANK.
Eine zeitnahe Wiederholung, wie Annett schreibt, wäre nicht schlecht.
Denn jede Jahreszeit bringt andere Fragen. Und viele Fragen konnten 
ja auf Grund der vielen Teichfreunde nicht gestellt werden.

Wenn man es alle 2-3 Monate machen könnte wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Moin zusammen,
auch ich möchte mich für die informativen Inhalte des gestrigen chatabends bedanken.
Mein besonderer Dank gilt Dodi, die uns mit diversen, sehr hilfreichen links versorgt hat.
Allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## herbi (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Fands auch toll,....


----------



## zickenkind (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Hallo,

"Kritik" ist sicher auch erlaubt.........

Vorab allen, Hut ab über diese Idee und Durchführung und Umsetzung dieser Idee. Auch ein Dank an die Mod`s und natürlich an die Fragebeantworter Rainer, Dodi und Uwe und alle anderen versierten.

Leider war ich nicht von Anfang an dabei und kann daher nicht sagen was da schon gelaufen ist. Aber in der Zeit von ca. 21-22 Uhr in der ich dabei war, um zu schauen ob ich sich interessante Fragen ergeben um darauf evtl. neue zu stellen war sehr mau. Insgesamt ging es über eckige Regentonnen, Salz und Karpfenpocken mit ein paar Postings ...... Das für eine Stunde........ Meiner Meinung nach sehr wenig......  Mit wenigen Antworten/Diskussion

Was allerdings sehr gut Möglich ist das einige Fragen direkt an die Rainer, Dodi und Uwe in einem extra Fenster gestellt worden sind und da eine schnellere Antwort möglich war. Wenn es dann so war, leidet natürlich ein wenig das Hauptfenster. Das war für mich auch ein Grund nach ca. 1.Stunde die Runde zu verlassen.

Trotz allen ist es toll solch ein Frageabend zu haben und wenn ich zu Hause bin werde ich beim nächsten mal sicher wieder vorbei schauen. 

Macht weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Moin zusammen,

joa, der Themenchatabend gestern Abend war echt gut besucht 
Leider hatte ich Spätschicht und bin so erst gegen 21:45 Uhr in den Chat gekommen, da war das meiste eh schon rum (ich habs überlebt  )

...aber den Volker habe ich trotzdem nicht im Chat gesehen


----------



## Annett (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Hallo Michael und alle anderen.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. 

Die Zeit vor 22 Uhr kann ich im Moment noch nicht beurteilen - ich hatte von 21 - 22 Uhr ein Telefonat, dass meine Aufmerksamkeit forderte.
Ich werde jetzt gleich das Chatlog des Hauptfensters für die angekündigte Auswertung ziehen. Gebt mir für die Überarbeitung einfach etwas Zeit und dann wird sich zeigen, was insgesamt gelaufen ist.

Dass das Interesse beim Thema "Krankheiten" besonders groß werden würde, war uns  schon vorher relativ klar. 
Mehr als 15 Personen verträgt der Chat aus Performancegründen nur selten. Deshalb hatte ich mich während des Telefonierens auch ausgeloggt. Ich fand aber, dass für die hohe Auslastung recht wenig Probleme auftauchten. 
Das Beste ist natürlich, wenn die Teilnehmer schon vorher wenigstens 1-2x "Chatluft" geschnuppert haben und so leichter mit dem Chatten als solchen klar kommen.

@Günter
Wenn das bei Rainer, Dodi und/oder Uwe wieder in den Terminkalender passt, besteht m.M.n. kein Problem. Für den kurzen Weg des Austausches ist der Chat ja eigentlich gedacht.


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Schöner Chatabend, der einige Fragen aufgriff.
Besonderen Dank an Jörg und Rainer, die ihre unterschiedlichen Ansichten gut vermittelten und viel Geduld mitbrachten.

Leider lief nur mein Notrechner und ich konnte nicht so aktiv teilnehmen.


----------



## Inken (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich auch über eine Wiederholung des Themenabends freuen!

Gestern Abend bin ich erst spät nach Hause gekommen, war dann nur kurz hier (da war der Chat schon rappelvoll..  ) und kurz drauf fielen mir dann die Augen zu.. 

Bei einer Wiederholungsrunde wäre ich aber gerne dabei!


----------



## Chrima (5. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*

Hallo,

Da ich in Sachen Fisch ein absoluter Neuling bin,fand ich den Chat sehr Informativ.
Es wurden alle Fragen geduldig Beantwortet.
Vielen Dank

LG Tina


----------



## VolkerN (6. März 2011)

*AW: 4.3.2011 Themenchatabend "Fischkrankheiten"*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...aber den Volker habe ich trotzdem nicht im Chat gesehen



Hallo Daniel,

ich hatte mir den Termin fest im Kalender eingetragen. Leider konnte ich diesmal kurzfristig aus familiaeren Gruenden nicht dabei sein. 

...aber ich freu mich auf die kommenden Chatabende. Wenns irgendwie geht bin ich sehr gern dabei.


----------

